# What human seasonings do you use on your dogs food?



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Not to alarm you, but those seasonings could be very bad for your dog. Onion is particularly toxic and potentially lethal. 

You should be sticking to dog-friendly toppers or simple additions that will nourish your poodle. Peggy loves a bit of carrot, for example. Or plain white chicken, no seasoning.

If your poodle is still reluctant to eat (and has no health issues that could be affecting his appetite) I'd consider transitioning to a new food.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Yep, I avoid anything related to onions or garlic.

My go-to toppings are grated parmesan cheese and, rarely, the juices from the cutting board well if we have had steak.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

People Foods to Avoid Feeding Your Pets


View the list of poisonous foods to avoid, including: chocolate, xylitol, alcohol, avocado, coffee, caffeine, citrus, coconut, coconut oil, grapes, raisin, macadamia nuts, milk and dairy.




www.aspca.org





Here’s a list of foods dogs should not be fed. Some like xylitol are particularly deadly. 

My minipoo has a sensitive stomach so I avoid all spices, including salt.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I don't use any seasonings in or on the animals' food. Most contain salt, lots contain onion, garlic, etc, plus all sorts of artificial flavourings I would rather stay away from. A topper of plain cooked chicken or beef in the broth it was cooked in would be fine.


----------



## Vee (Mar 2, 2018)

I also sprinkle Parmesan cheese on divas food, mainly on foods that are new and she’s reluctant to eat. I’ve never use anything with spices or onions


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I have discovered Galen is quite fond of goldfish crackers. Lots of salt as well as a trace of onion, so he obviously shouldn't get a lot of them. But, I'm as susceptible to puppydog eyes as the next person...


----------

